# Lion El' Johnson



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Been wanting to make a model of the Lion ever since I started collecting my Dark Angels army. Well here's my latest attempt. Let me know what you guys think. Been thinking of adding some wings to the back....





















Be gentle... it's my first time using alot of green stuff.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

I love him, the sculpted lion head is amazing and it just loooks plain cool overall. Can we have a size comparsion?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome use of Green Stuff. But, how are you basing him? The sword looks like you would have to have him standing on a rock, surveying the battlefield, maybe give him a command squad.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Awesome use of GS!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

This will be interesting to see painted.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

This looks really good. k:


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

ok lets see if I can answer everyones questions. So far, I have made a new base (from the remains of an old dreadnought base, so ignore the name  ), made changes to the shoulder on his left arm (added a FW dark angel terminator shoulder pad), and did a base coat of black. Hopefully you can all still see it.

new base :


















Lion on base :


















Arm change:










and heres a size comparison. He just a little bit taller than a terminator.










:biggrin: Thanks for all the compliments guys!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

that looks awesome! lets see that primarch painted!!


----------



## Soulbinder (Sep 5, 2008)

I like this mini alot great work with the green stuff to can't wait to see it finished.....:good:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

This is awesome, I am in pure awe. I'm going to await the painted product with anticipation, you have certainly set the standard high.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Very good GS skills.
I especially like his weapons, very fancy.
LH


----------



## rVctn_Khaiyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Damn, that's got class, I love it.

Good luck painting it, it already looks amazing.


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for all the rep  and compliments. Well I finally finished painting him and here are some shots.


































Let me know what you guys think :biggrin:


----------



## Mighty (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow you did an amazing job


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Brilliant work dude, he looks ace.


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the sculpting but I think the base highlights are too bright and take away from an awesome figure.


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

The white doesnt seem right to me. That could be due to personal taste but it just looks off. Dull it down with a bit of bleach bone maybe?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

hell that looks amassing. +rep


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Looking lovely dude, wonderful greenstuff work, generally lovely conversion and a great paint job - have some rep 

Only slight suggestion I could make is that the wrist holding the sword looks just a little too thin... I know it's a bit late, but if you decide to change anything at any point it could do with building up a little.


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks again for all the compliments  and also the critiques. I thought the white was a bit much, but I really want it to shine out against the black armor, so what I did was make less areas white as a way to make it stand out less. I also have added a purity seal and a dark angels icon to his chest to help break up the pure white of the lions head. Last I made filed dow the arm a bit and pinned it (It was a bit too thin ), and I added some lightening to his sword. Thou I'm not too sure about how the sword turned out....











:biggrin:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The wrist look much better now - really, really good job.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

much improved- you've really taken onboard some of the criticism and ended up with an excellent model.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is fantastic. I didn't care for the white in the first pic but you fixed it nicely for the second. Top notch painting there.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, you should enter him in one of the competitions and stuff. Can I save a picture of your's for reference??? I would love to add him to my large file of 40k pics!!! Awesome models, professionally done.:biggrin:


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Really nice looking mini, I like how you put the big @$$ lion's head on his shoulder. Great Job.


----------



## SheepMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Farseer Beltiac said:


> Yep, you should enter him in one of the competitions and stuff. Can I save a picture of your's for reference??? I would love to add him to my large file of 40k pics!!! Awesome models, professionally done.:biggrin:


You sure can :biggrin: 

I have made more color changes.... For some reason I had a hard time finding a good color scheme for this guy but I think I now have it. I think. Anyway, I changed his left leg and removed almost all the white and redid the lightening on the sword.



























Well thats it  I have a ton of other projects I want to get started on and this one has taken a lot of my time. Thanks again for all the comments and rep!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

That is even better, it is truely a peace of art. :victory:k::shok:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

My GOD! That is one of the best models I've ever _seen_! +Rep for you my good man!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Great job but if you work on him again you might want to fix the broken sword icons. That only surfaced after Lion was taken into the middle of the rock aka he was dead.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

that is god damned impressive
:shok::shok::victory:


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Now that's a primarch! :good:
The colours are more easy on the eye now, excellent job dude. +rep
If i were you, i wouldnt make any more changes.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice crisp paint job.
Heh, i knew he was having a massive base, the sort would have caused problems otherwise


----------



## Random (Jan 29, 2008)

don't touch it anymore, Its perfect now!!! awesome converting and paintjob!!!!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

SheepMan,why don't you put it in the gallery


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

be-a-utiful! loving the work! don't change a thing!


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

absoulutly awsome. i have been thinking of making the lion, but i dont think i an match that. i was wondering, do you have any rules for him???


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

Man that bitch is cool as hell! Superb on the GS.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Man that model deserves his own bodyguard!


----------

